# Moon Phases



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I was just wondering what your guys views were on hunting different moon phases? I have had both good and bad days during full moon but I've had more bad days thn good. Just wondering what your views were and maybe how you might change your tactics.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

More wolves on full than on not....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd guess to say that predators of all types have a better kill ratio in the moonlight, simply because they canput their sense of sight to full use. The rabbit or my neighbors cat would have a much worse chance of escape in the light of a full moon.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I've had a lot more bad night than good on full moon nights unless we have a pretty good snow on that has been on for a couple of days.


----------



## Shadow Sniper (Jan 23, 2011)

I Have looked up moon phases on line , as for as i can figure, as it relates to wildlife. the full an the new moon have a effect on feeding times for deer and fish ect. there most active on the rise and the set of the moon . about a 1 hr window. so if prey animals move so will the predators. i am no expert thats just what i gatherd from what ive read.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That makes sense. I am pretty much limited to daytime hunting and it seems with normal hunting condition the response is not real good during the full moon. I notice the same also when i am hunting big game. I know they are still out so I keep trying! When I am hunting predators during the full moon I try to slip into tight cover and get close enough to em that it would be hard to refuse a free meal. Sometime it works!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Have not hunted much at night at least not yet, but maybe we are getting busted quicker under a full moon. Just food for thought.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would think that you are HR, if you can see better so can they. And their eyes are much better than ours.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Would think you would have to approach it like day time huntin. Stay off the high ground and such.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pretty much all the same rules apply day or night.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

YA I don't like the full moon either as for any kind of hunting, the animals that are hunting or grazing are able to do it much easier under the full moon and come daylight they have settled in their cover for safety.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

hassell said:


> YA I don't like the full moon either as for any kind of hunting, the animals that are hunting or grazing are able to do it much easier under the full moon and come daylight they have settled in their cover for safety.


What I said above proved true this morning, it was so bright last night so I went out 1 1/2 hrs before daybreak, temp -12, for all the times that I've gone out there and with the 5 or 6 yote packs that have consistently howled to let the others know their there and all within a 1000 yd radius of my location it was the quietest morning Ever, 2 hours after light they started to move and howl, though hindsight I should have moved to better cover as with the sun shining on my set they busted me before I could get a shot off!! HA!! BUT on my way out I passed a farmer going in there with a dead cow in the back of his truck which I'm sure he's dumping in the pit in the back (hopefully ) Will go out later to confirm and the hunting plans will change?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope you're taking your rifle with you. And a camera.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I hope you're taking your rifle with you. And a camera.


Oh Ya!! If it is what I think then good, down side is the pit is at the end of the road 30 yds from the hayshed, might have to take the sleeping bag with me!!!HA!!


----------

